

Turn email attachments into URLs - ggiles
http://mailsnip.com
couldn't find a service that did this so I rolled my own
======
dazbradbury
Interesting, but wouldn't the normal use case for turning attachments into
URLs occur when attachments are > 10mb, and hence can't be sent via email?

~~~
ggiles
Agreed.. but for cases like uploading photos to websites from an iPhone it is
quite useful.

